# IBS Diet



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have seen quite a bit of information on this site but no real diet plan for IBS. I am not sure why not. Are some of you not aware of the triggers caused by your diet alone? I stay on a strict diet for my IBS: no fried, fatty foods, no preservatives, Kosher meat, if any, no gas causing vegies or fruit, no whole grain breads, only white or rice bread, rice pasta, corn tortillas, corn chips, no wheat, barley, oat, rye of any kind, organic vegies & sauces, and never eat food not prepared at home.I know that some of you may think that this sounds similar to a Celiac diet but it really works for IBS too. Our systems cannot process preservatives. That is why when we go out to eat or eat some frozen meal we are so sick.Unlike the Celiac disease, we are not killing our intestines from eating these kinds of things, but we are causing more attacks of IBS than we should have to live with.


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Sharell, How do you feel most of the time? I think most of us know some of our triggers. Living with a diet so strict is so very difficult when people are so busy. I try to avoid MSG at all costs, but every time I ask the chinese restaurant to hold it, I swear they ignor me and I'm sick the next day. I don't go anymore. Do you feel pretty good most of the time by sticking to this diet?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think the problem is that diet for IBS is extremely individual.Yes, most people who have food triggers are aware of them, but when you poll on this site for food triggers you find that what is totally safe for one person is someone else's worst trigger. While this diet works well for you, it may be very bad for someone else who has different triggers. I've known people here that find their safest food, the one thing that will not set them off, is Pop-Tarts of all things and that is wheat, sugar and preservatives with a few vitamins tossed in to keep it from being a complete waste of carbon.Also there are a lot of us like me where no specific food causes the symptoms but merely the act of eating. It didn't matter what I ate, low-fat, high-fat, low-starch, high-starch, lots of wheat, no wheat at all, no meat, all meat, all organic or completely processed, etc. etc. The mere act of eating for some of us set off the symptoms because we over-react to out stomach filling up with any type of food. It is why I often tell people who feel they can't eat anything and can't find their triggers to just eat a well-balanced healthy diet as food is not always the enemy in the struggle with IBS. For those that can control it with diet, dietary restriction can play a big role in controlling symptoms, but it is not the answer for a lot of us.K.


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Gret:Sharell, How do you feel most of the time? I think most of us know some of our triggers. Living with a diet so strict is so very difficult when people are so busy. I try to avoid MSG at all costs, but every time I ask the chinese restaurant to hold it, I swear they ignor me and I'm sick the next day. I don't go anymore. Do you feel pretty good most of the time by sticking to this diet?


I feel good most of the time. I can avoid the trigger foods and avoid these attacks. When you go to a restaurant, any kind, they use preservatives in there food. They use non organic salad dressings, sauces, they cook your food on the same grill as the other peoples food, things such as that. I know it is hard when you are busy. What I do is pack a sack of food when I go out. I have sandwiches, fruit, rice snacks, so on. I know that if I eat anything from somewhere else I will be sick for 3 days after. That is enough for me to not waver.I cannot help other types of flare ups, such as stress, traffic, other things like that, so I do have them. I have worked very hard with my doctor and started from scratch with my life. I took everything out - habits, work, diet, so forth, then put everything back one at a time. By doing that, I was able to see what was going on.As to Kathleen, yes, it is not enough to stick to a diet. You will have flare ups just the same. But if you are eating out and you are getting sick, there is a good indication that it is the reason for getting sick.I work constantly with my doctor, if I cannot control the symptoms by diet alone, and I know when that is starting to happen, he puts me on a liquid diet to calm down my system until I can handle foods again. You should know when your IBS is getting bad, the pain, diarrhea more than usual, fatigue. That is the time, right from the start of the attack to do something. Waiting will only cause the attack to strengthen and prolong your feeling better.If there were one medication or one thing to stop IBS we would not be sitting here today. I am only trying to help by informing you that eating out, eating preservatives and whole grains are going to cause you to become sick.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Didn't matter to me, eat in, eat out, there are people who over-respond to the normal gastro-colic reflex and they will have problems regardless of which food they eat.It didn't matter what I ate, EVERY SINGLE FOOD set off the IBS every single meal every single day. If I filled up my stomach with anything it would trigger the pain and BM's because I have too strong of a gastrocolic reflex which works every single meal every person eats their entire life. With IBS the colon over-responds to this normal reflex. Some people can control it with low-fat meals that do not trigger it as strongly, or smaller meals that do not trigger it as strongly, but I was so bad even 1/2 cup of plain rice would set it off.For people like me trying to find a diet will never ever work as the only thing that stops the symptoms diet-wise is to not eat any food ever.K.


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Kathleen M.idn't matter to me, eat in, eat out, there are people who over-respond to the normal gastro-colic reflex and they will have problems regardless of which food they eat.It didn't matter what I ate, EVERY SINGLE FOOD set off the IBS every single meal every single day. If I filled up my stomach with anything it would trigger the pain and BM's because I have too strong of a gastrocolic reflex which works every single meal every person eats their entire life. With IBS the colon over-responds to this normal reflex. Some people can control it with low-fat meals that do not trigger it as strongly, or smaller meals that do not trigger it as strongly, but I was so bad even 1/2 cup of plain rice would set it off.For people like me trying to find a diet will never ever work as the only thing that stops the symptoms diet-wise is to not eat any food ever.K.


As I said, to those who are eating out or eating preservatives and becoming ill, that is a trigger and you need to change your diet to stop those specific triggers. Being a Ph. D in Biology, wouldn't you say that a healthy diet, not including fatty, processed, high in salt and sugar food, would be wise for anyone? Not to mention that with all the strains of viral and bacterial organisms out there that you would be safer to eat food that you prepare yourself. If you can eat whatever and it is not a trigger for you, then that is great, but if it is a trigger, why eat it?I never said that diet alone will cure IBS, nothing will, as of yet. I take medications daily for my IBS and stick to my diet. If anything, I say that you need to work with your doctor to figure out what your triggers are and by that you will know how to help yourself.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sharell, I find it is always good for me to remember that _everyone_ is different. What treatment methods work for one person with IBS may not work for another person.For some _what_ they eat literally doesn't matter.. it is soley the act of eating itself that can trigger their symptoms. To me the fact that all of us are so different is part of what must make it hard on the scientists to find something to help us.Anyway, here's some diet info:../diet/See diet link at the bottom of this page:http://www.gicare.com/pated/ecdgs03.htmHope this helps.BQ


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I never said eat trigger foods if you have trigger foods. Where on earth did you get that out of what I said?Just diet is not as much of a trigger for IBS symptoms in the general population of IBSers as some people seem to feel it is. (there are those that say diet is the main thing, and a few the ONLY thing people need to do)Eating out can be a problem from volume and fat and not any specific ingredient the put in the food. Most eating out meals have many more calories total, and many more fat calories than most eating in meals.I do find some people who are like me that just eating food causes symptoms sometimes end up on very restrictive highly unhealthy diets trying to eliminate the type of food that causes it.Funny enough, like I said there are a few people that find that the only thing that doesn't set their symptoms off is junk. They also should eat healthy even if healthy causes more symptoms than the all-poptart diet that keeps them pretty much symptom free.I worry about those who really believe that if they just eliminate all the triggers they will be fine when it becomes obvious from what they have been trying that they do not have trigger foods, but react to the act of eating a meal.You asked why the site doesn't have a diet to recommend to people. (presumably like yours or similar) as what all IBSers should be eating. That is because diet isn't the main issue for a lot of people, and most IBSers get food-phobic enough without any help from this site.I'm glad this diet helps you, but be VERY careful generalizing your personal experience to IBSers as a whole. What works for you, works for you, and may contain foods that make other IBSers very very sick.K.


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Kathleen M.:I never said eat trigger foods if you have trigger foods. Where on earth did you get that out of what I said?Just diet is not as much of a trigger for IBS symptoms in the general population of IBSers as some people seem to feel it is. (there are those that say diet is the main thing, and a few the ONLY thing people need to do)Eating out can be a problem from volume and fat and not any specific ingredient the put in the food. Most eating out meals have many more calories total, and many more fat calories than most eating in meals.I do find some people who are like me that just eating food causes symptoms sometimes end up on very restrictive highly unhealthy diets trying to eliminate the type of food that causes it.Funny enough, like I said there are a few people that find that the only thing that doesn't set their symptoms off is junk. They also should eat healthy even if healthy causes more symptoms than the all-poptart diet that keeps them pretty much symptom free.I worry about those who really believe that if they just eliminate all the triggers they will be fine when it becomes obvious from what they have been trying that they do not have trigger foods, but react to the act of eating a meal.You asked why the site doesn't have a diet to recommend to people. (presumably like yours or similar) as what all IBSers should be eating. That is because diet isn't the main issue for a lot of people, and most IBSers get food-phobic enough without any help from this site.I'm glad this diet helps you, but be VERY careful generalizing your personal experience to IBSers as a whole. What works for you, works for you, and may contain foods that make other IBSers very very sick.K.


That is what their doctor is for. I never said that this was a cure all and for you to tell people that it is alright to eat junk food is outrageous. They should be asking their doctor what they are to eat. They should be seeing a specialist to avoid malnutrition caused by IBS and having blood work to check their blood for any signs of other problems with iron or mineral loss.I merely gave them my particular diet. I know that it is all natural and healthy. It is alot better than telling someone to eat a poptart.


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by BQ:Sharell, I find it is always good for me to remember that _everyone_ is different. What treatment methods work for one person with IBS may not work for another person.For some _what_ they eat literally doesn't matter.. it is soley the act of eating itself that can trigger their symptoms. To me the fact that all of us are so different is part of what must make it hard on the scientists to find something to help us.Anyway, here's some diet info:../diet/See diet link at the bottom of this page:http://www.gicare.com/pated/ecdgs03.htmHope this helps.BQ


I do know that. I am the same way, I have pain when I eat, but I have to eat anyway. So, when I eat, I stick to a diet that will not make my IBS worse. I do not want to have to run to the bathroom with D because I eat something I shouldn't. What I say is talk with your doctor to find a way to control your day to day symptoms and eat a healthy low fat, preservative free diet.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I never told people to eat all pop-tarts all the time. Just I have met people here that find that food like that are the ONLY foods that do not cause symptoms. I meant to say and I thought I DID say they need to eat healthy anyway, even if that means more symptoms.Sigh.I think I am going to bow out now as every single thing I say feels like it is totally misunderstood.K.


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

Sharell.. I have to say.. my diet that I follow is very similar to yours.. Like you.. I feel much better on it.. I know what I felt like before... and what I feel like now, is a whole different person.. Yes.. I feel I am going the right route for me.. Yes.. I don't eat alot of food now, restrictive.. no.. not unless you make it that way for yourself.. Why would you feed something to your body that is going to hurt it.. that is my thought.. I have been following this for over 6 months now.. since my last major attack.. between the diet and the calcium it has changed things dramatically for me.. I too stay away from food additives as well... MSG... dyes... sweetners.. This has helped me so much.. Convenience foods are full of those.. to me it doesn't take me any longer to prepare say.. bay scallops, pasta and a veggie for dinner then it does to throw together a boxed meal...actually in 15 min I can eat mine.. it is better for me... and all good food... I have several issues besides IBS.. I also have diverticulitis.. a hx of colon CA.. HTN.. Needless to say.. It is helping all of them to take care of myself as I am.. So count me as one who follows a trigger free diet.. and feels better for it.. I know what I felt like before.. and I know what I feel like now.. and I'd rather feel like I do now.. then what I felt like before.. It just isn't worth going backwards.... No not everyone is the same... but when one finds something that works for them.. I say great.. !!!!Here are things I don't eat anymore..NO........:Red Meats.. I eat.. FRESH.. fish, white meat of chicken, turkey, and pork.. Processed meats or food.ChocolateCaffeineFats ...only light margaine sparlingly...SugarSweetnersRaw veggies.. I eat cooked veggies that don't upset me.Raw fruits.. I eat applesauce.. and bananas.Food additivesGasey foodsMilk Products.. I can eat yogurt once a day, and aged swiss cheese..EggsCarbonated beverages..dry cereals with colorings or additives or artificial sugar.. I watch what condiments I use..No fast foods..If I go out to eat.. I order plain turkey, fish or chicken, baked potato and veggie with no seasoning..I know I am forgetting somethings.. but you get the idea..I take calcium 1/2 tab with each meal.. I drink lots of water.. I also take a bulk fiber suppliment at night before bed.. I eat yogurt and organic oat bran ceral in the am.. I now have mostly formed bm's once to twice a day.. Not the 7 plus I was having.. once in awhile I will have a day where there are maybe 5, but they have been formed.. or when I have tried an old trigger and it didn't work out.. then I will get an attack of what I used to have.. but also I know enough not to add that back into my diet either.. Doesn't take a rocket scientist to deduce that does it..? I follow this cause it works for me.. I don't want medications as I take enough for my other issues as it is.. so if this works for me.. then I work it...


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

I just wanted to address.. There are some things for people to try who find that just eating makes things happen..Small frequent meals..Low fat meals..No big meals..Low residue foods..Try eating things like bread prior to fiber foods..This acts as binder for the fiber foods... Listen to your body.. Stress can agrivate things.. fear too.. anxiety..depression all these things can add to issues as well.. I know for me.. once things started to calm down .. the stress and other issues got better too..


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It has been my experience that some Docs don't know much about what diets help IBS patients. I once has a board certified GI tell me.. and I quote:"Vegetables contain fiber. Do not eat vegetables."oy....








(no.. I did not see that one ever again and yeah.. I reported back to my PCP that perhaps this GI wasn't a good referral for IBS patients and why.)Most Docs will tell you it is loads of trial and error as to finding what foods do not aggravate symptoms. I have found that to be true. And it is kinda common sense to avoid foods that cause an individual problems.But sometimes... as a human.... I eat a food that may cause me trouble because.. I miss it. I eat it knowing full well I may experience an increase in symptoms and usually it is worth it. lol I do not do it often.. but..on occasion, I do. It is my choice and I bear the consequences. But one would hope that common sense dictates it is wise to avoid foods that one knows may increase or exacerbate symptoms. The trouble is in finding those foods.. lol However, that said, for me personally, my worst triggers are things I have little control over and they are not foods.But for those of you out there that are having trouble getting through all the trial and error.. please see the links I posted above. Some things may help you there.. but as I said.. everyone is different.. all one can do is try.... and err.. and try again.... etc.Above all else.. please remember.. you aren't alone... and you are in excellent company.. even if I do say so myself.







Do not forget to check out our Food/Nutrition/Diet Forum.. just click here:http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/frm/f/75110261BQ


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Prudy:Sharell.. I have to say.. my diet that I follow is very similar to yours.. Like you.. I feel much better on it.. I know what I felt like before... and what I feel like now, is a whole different person.. Yes.. I feel I am going the right route for me.. Yes.. I don't eat alot of food now, restrictive.. no.. not unless you make it that way for yourself.. Why would you feed something to your body that is going to hurt it.. that is my thought.. I have been following this for over 6 months now.. since my last major attack.. between the diet and the calcium it has changed things dramatically for me.. I too stay away from food additives as well... MSG... dyes... sweetners.. This has helped me so much.. Convenience foods are full of those.. to me it doesn't take me any longer to prepare say.. bay scallops, pasta and a veggie for dinner then it does to throw together a boxed meal...actually in 15 min I can eat mine.. it is better for me... and all good food... I have several issues besides IBS.. I also have diverticulitis.. a hx of colon CA.. HTN.. Needless to say.. It is helping all of them to take care of myself as I am.. So count me as one who follows a trigger free diet.. and feels better for it.. I know what I felt like before.. and I know what I feel like now.. and I'd rather feel like I do now.. then what I felt like before.. It just isn't worth going backwards.... No not everyone is the same... but when one finds something that works for them.. I say great.. !!!!Here are things I don't eat anymore..NO........:Red Meats.. I eat.. FRESH.. fish, white meat of chicken, turkey, and pork.. Processed meats or food.ChocolateCaffeineFats ...only light margaine sparlingly...SugarSweetnersRaw veggies.. I eat cooked veggies that don't upset me.Raw fruits.. I eat applesauce.. and bananas.Food additivesGasey foodsMilk Products.. I can eat yogurt once a day, and aged swiss cheese..EggsCarbonated beverages..dry cereals with colorings or additives or artificial sugar.. I watch what condiments I use..No fast foods..If I go out to eat.. I order plain turkey, fish or chicken, baked potato and veggie with no seasoning..I know I am forgetting somethings.. but you get the idea..I take calcium 1/2 tab with each meal.. I drink lots of water.. I also take a bulk fiber suppliment at night before bed.. I eat yogurt and organic oat bran ceral in the am.. I now have mostly formed bm's once to twice a day.. Not the 7 plus I was having.. once in awhile I will have a day where there are maybe 5, but they have been formed.. or when I have tried an old trigger and it didn't work out.. then I will get an attack of what I used to have.. but also I know enough not to add that back into my diet either.. Doesn't take a rocket scientist to deduce that does it..? I follow this cause it works for me.. I don't want medications as I take enough for my other issues as it is.. so if this works for me.. then I work it...


I agree, our diets are for the most part the same. I really struggled to find the right combination of food. I posted this because there was no information that I found out there for someone like us who need to eat a certain way to have as much of a normal life as possible. I found plenty of sites that offered, for a price, a sure fired way to eat, but no real suggestions other than the basics you get from webmd. I was not being helped by that. I was sick, malnutritioned and tired. I finally found something that would truly help. I asked my client, who is a RN,LMT, Vegan, Herbalist, if she would research with the doctors she knew at LLUMC to come up with some sort of diet plan for me. She called me about a week later and told me what she found. She said to give it about 2 weeks and let her know what happens. Well, like I said, it only took about a week and I do not need to tell you the difference. It is like night and day. I do also miss things like cheeseburgers, pizza, so on, but it is not worth it to me to eat it. I have been eating this way now for a year and I am forever grateful to my client and her friends.Before this diet my doctor was seeing me every two weeks and threatening hospitalization. I went from a size 6 to a size 0 and that was when I knew if I didn't find something soon, I would probably die. I was not even able to eat any solid food. So, now that I finally found something that would truly help, I want to share that with as many people as possible.I agree, we are not all the same, but for the folks who read this, and can relate, I think it is a great diet for them to give a try for a week or so and they can decide for themselves if it works for them.


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

I can believe there is nothing out there to offer insight into diet..My doctor told me it was a process on elimination at best.. I found nothing from them all the wanted to do was medicate me.. I chose to do my own researching to get answers. I knew what was wrong.. I just needed to find something that would help me.. I gleaned most of information through investigation both online and books..I know I left out many things I don't eat.. but like you. Yes.. I miss them and when I smell tomato sauce or pizza.. it near kills me... but not enough to make me eat it..Because I know the outcome from it.. So I just don't torture myself.. I was at my sister's anniversary party and the hordouvers were mini garlic pizzas.. Well.. what did I do.. I scarped all the topping off mine down to crust only... cause I knew I could eat the crust as that is like having Italian bread.. so that is how I ate it... No one batted an eye watching me do that.. and if they had.. I wouldn't have cared... LOLI will tell you this.. I have more energy now then I have ever had in my life.. I feel phycially better, and emotionally as well.. I can go out shopping and work and know I can make it to the BR if I need one.. These things far outweigh what I am not eating..or drinking.. I just think of it like this.. It's a lifestyle change.. I can live with it and will.. It is worth it... and I am worth it..I don't drink alcohol.. nor smoke.. I read labels.. read labels.. read labels.. Even my calcium I take is natual with do added colors or fillers.. likewise my fiber suppliment... I take Konsyl.. has nothing added no dyes, no sugar or sweetners ... Other products do..if you read the labels.. So.. I agree with putting it out for all to see and read.. Just like Linda did with her Calcium info.. she too believes in avoiding triggers..along with taking the calcium.. so do I.. bless her heart.... it works.. and I too know it works.. No need to convince me of anything..


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

I think we're all just trying to help each other out here. That's what this board is for. Yet we are all so different. I was craving pizza for breakfast! So I had it, and I won't suffer because of that later, my gut is fine today. When it's bad it's because of alcohol or stress. I've had niether lately so I'll be ok today. Food doesn't necessarily bother me unless I'm allergic - like bananas! They will make me sick as can be, but not IBS sick. I just don't really have food triggers like many people do.


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes.. we all are different.. and we all need support... in one way or another.. I think that is all anyone is looking for here.. Putting this out there was, I think Sharell's way of letting others know that there is something to try and just may work for those with food triggers.. I tried it back in January.. because I am a type who likes to try the most conservative approach first...then work from there.. because if you go with medications.. sometimes you have nothing to move up to but other medications at that point.. If it hadn't worked.. you better believe I would have gone the meds route to help me.. I was fortunate this is working for me... and I am grateful for it.. more then anyone can realize..So... if someone who has food triggers learned something from the post.. tries it.. and it works.. then I think that is great.. I wish there were answers for everyone.. unfortunately that isn't always the case.. I wish everyone success on their road to wellness..


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yup, always great to share what has worked for us. Ya never know who may be helped by that sharing. Nothing wrong with posting 'Here, this helped me. _Maybe_ it could help you too.'







BQ


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

What I find frustrating is eating the same diet and having IBS symptoms one day and not the next. I never can tell what is a trigger food for me sometimes. The only things I know for sure that I can't eat are garlic and eggs.After so many dietary changes, with no help, I just eat what I feel like. If I have IBS symptoms, I just spend the time in the bathroom when I need to. I can go days without symptoms and then all of a sudden, I can't get out of the bathroom. I don't vary my diet that much. I have just learned to live with IBS. Pain in the neck!


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by nerfmom:What I find frustrating is eating the same diet and having IBS symptoms one day and not the next. I never can tell what is a trigger food for me sometimes. The only things I know for sure that I can't eat are garlic and eggs.After so many dietary changes, with no help, I just eat what I feel like. If I have IBS symptoms, I just spend the time in the bathroom when I need to. I can go days without symptoms and then all of a sudden, I can't get out of the bathroom. I don't vary my diet that much. I have just learned to live with IBS. Pain in the neck!


I think that is true for all of us. We take each minute as it comes. That is what is so unfair about IBS. I stick to my diet, I try to avoid stress, but then there are still attacks without triggers at all. Why? I do not understand. I wish there were more research being done. I daily go through a list of my medical history in my head and look for some reason why this has happened to me. I have found though, that my father and I both suffer from IBS the same way. Is it genetic possibly?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

My father and I both had gastric problems. Mine developed into IBS-D, his didn't, as far as I know. We both have (or had) cardio problems. His developed into angina, mine I have under control. The interesting thing to me is that I have been able to stop and control both of these problems with a supplement that protects and strengthens the vascular system. This allows me to eat a fairly unrestricted diet without either cholesterol or bowel problems. If either you or your father have cholesterol problems (or a family history of same) that might be a link into this.This has been a great thread. For one thing, we have a number of treatments that require the services of neither a pharmacist nor physician. For another, we can see the possibility of a number of different contributors to the same "end problem."Mark


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

I agree with you. The more information we get from others the better off we are. I am so tired of doctors that think they know everything but actually know less than we do. If it is not written in a text book or journal, they are clueless.My father and I have no trouble with cholesterol, but there is some sort of link he and I have.


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

I think that IBS tends to run in families. My father's family seems to have all kinds of digestive disorders. My father had colon cancer. But as far as I know he was the only one in the family to have it.I think that menopause and my stress level have both caused my IBS to be worse in the last few years. I have mentioned before that I am my husband's sole caregiver and he has several medical problems including seizures. Caring for him has been stressful over the years. We also have financial difficulties. I do the best I can, but sometimes it is hard. As IBS "people", we have to just do the best we can with what we have. There is no crying in IBS, or is that baseball. Oh well.


----------



## Nick65 (May 29, 2006)

Sharell - What is Kosher meat?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is some evidence there may be some genetic predisposition to IBS, but environmental factors like GI infections have been shown to also play a big role in who gets IBS.


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

I know my Hx runs in my family... on my father's side, colon CA was very much evident in his brothers .. as well as my father... along with bowel probelms, which now I know is IBS but his was never dx'd. My grandmother {P} had a colostomy for a perforated bowel which most likely was from diverticulitis.. but back then I was a kid so didn't really pay attention to the dx of it.. Both my parents had diverticulitis.. so I knew out of the three children one of us would have it.. it's me.. the other two as far as I know don't.. and they are much older then me so it would have been dx'd by now.. neither have the IBS either.. or the colon CA.. just me..Kosher means that it is free of perservatives and fillers according to Jewish Religious law...


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Nick65:Sharell - What is Kosher meat?


Prudy answered that, it is clean meat according to Jewish law. You can find it at health food stores like Trader Joes (which is the greatest store in the world for all my diet foods, they have everything). I eat it because it is not full of preservatives.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There are some preservatives that can be used in Kosher meat, they just have to be certified kosher. Only things solely from dairy may be used in dairy foods and only things solely from meat can be used in meat foods. Dairy and meat may not be mixed at all, and a lot of things used as fillers or preservatives in processed meat are from dairy sources. For example Kosher hot dogs may have sodium nitrate in them which is a preservative.


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

Clarify the meat part... The Jewish religion doesn't sanction use of pork, so in hotdogs it would only be beef.. and since I don't eat beef or hotdogs.. I am not worried about the sodium that is in it to preserve it.. I think both Sharell and I are talking fresh meats and poultry..being Kosher.. organically.....................................


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I am aware of the non-pork thing







And you could have Kosher turkey or chicken hotdogs, they do not have to be beef.Kosher doesn't mean organic, either. Kosher animals are often raised on conventional farms with hormones and antibiotics and all that, just separated out when they go to slaughter. Yep, a lot of kosher meat may be better quality than some of the mass produced meat (if nothing else I think the slaughter techniques are better in a lot of cases, if for no other reasons than the number of animals processed a day makes it more likely to be done properly rather than some of what goes on in mass produced sites, and they are inspected more for health before slaughter as well). However kosher label is not a guarentee of organic, or preservative free, just no dairy additives to the meat and the animal is killed according to specific techniques. Fresh organic meat vs kosher I'd go with the organic because I'm not as fussed about the particular slaughter proticol, and fresh meat is fresh meat regardless of what religious proticols were used. K.


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

I get my Kosher meat from Trader Joes, in fact most of what I eat comes from there. It is not easy to find truly Kosher meat or anything else for that matter.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The town I work in has 3 organic/natural food stores, but I dunno where I could get Kosher around here, although I have some friends who keep strict Kosher so there may be someplace, or they just mail order it in. Unfortunately I read "The Omnivores Dilemma" and I'm not sure how much better corporate organic is vs corporate conventional in a lot of cases (like many free range chickens are kept indoors when they are little because without antibiotics they can't let them outside and while the last couple of weeks of their lives they are given access to the outdoors they usually don't take it as they only know being in the house, the whole they roam freely outside thing is more myth than fact).I can get some stuff that is locally produced which is my preference and most of tends to at least partially organic and animals that are outside, but it can get expensive (although the cheaper food is only cheaper because my tax dollars support the industrial complex that grows most of the food).If I'm going to spend the extra I'll pay it for how the animal lives more than how it was killed, but that is me (so organic/grass fed/pasture raised for me trumps Kosher).K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I checked, the main temple here has a co-op where they place large orders to get volume discounts from a nation-wide supplier.


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

I would be more concerned as well as to how is was raised rather then how it was killed.. I have become a believer that growth hormones the animals are given turn around and affect us in what we eat .. I don't eat red meat anymore for the simple reason is.. I feel better since I gave it and many other things up to have a healthier lifestyle for myself.. it may not be for everyone... and hey that is ok.. I know what is right for me.... I know many don't agree.. but I think the fertilizer, pesticides and hormones are ruining our health..


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Prudy, I'm with you all the way on that.Mark


----------



## 16721 (Jul 8, 2006)

Count me in as one of the people who has trouble from eating ANYTHING. I've been on elimination diets, and I agree 100% with the poster who said that even a few bites of boiled 100% organic brown rice is enough to set me off. I've been a vegetarian for 12 years (since before the IBS), and for the past couple years, I've been trying to stick as close as I can to a vegan diet. I eat very little processed food, preferring whole foods whenever possible. This kind of a diet just makes good sense to me for everyone, regardless. Sure, I splurge occasionally - I eat out, I eat a little junk food - it just doesn't seem to affect my IBS one way or the other.


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

It is not enough to find the word Kosher, you have to read the label, check out this link to Trader Joes: http://www.traderjoes.com/products/brochures/wckosher.pdfYou need to find Organic Kosher.


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Kathleen M.:I checked, the main temple here has a co-op where they place large orders to get volume discounts from a nation-wide supplier.


Check this link to Trader Joes http://www.traderjoes.com/products/index.aspThere you can find a store nearest you. You have to read the labels, the organic food there is Kosher. On that link you can find the list of the organic and Kosher products.They are very inexpensive as well.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The three organic food stores should do a good enough job at providing organic food. The farmer's market with pasture-raised meat also is available to me. I don't really need kosher, and in a lot of areas it may be hard to find. It would cost way too much to fly or drive to the nearest Trader's Joes and I think Whole Foods Market, Earthfare and Weaver Street Co-op are fine.Organic is more important IMO than Kosher.K.


----------



## 14706 (Jul 18, 2006)

this seems to be working okay for me.first of all I take Dicycomine as needed, fiber everyday, and anti-depressants every day (for anxiety). This alone works out okay.here are a list of foods that I know upset my stomach.-pop-caffine-candy-any junk food...like chips-fast food







-sugary cereals-and spicy foodsI also don't eat meat.


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

I agree, fast food is really a killer.


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

It isn't only food from places like Mac Donalds... a few weeks ago.. I was going to a golf tournament.. several of us decided to have lunch before we went.. We went to a resturant.. Usually I order my turkey sandwich plain no mayo.. no lettuce... This time I forgot.. and ordered it and here is came with lettuce and tons of mayo... So I take the lettuce off.. and scape most of the mayo off or so I thought... and I ate a small amount of pototao salad ( had eaten it before and did ok)...... within 2 hours of that lunch... well you know what happened.. in a span of 30 minutes... I had 5 BM's that went from formed to loose... until I was cleared out... Not good timing at all... So really no matter where you eat.. you have to be super careful.... I learned my lesson that time.. Stay away from things that trigger plain and simple.. and if you are going to test run something.. do it when you will be at home... not on a golf course....!!!


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yes, I can only eat at home. All fast food and eat in food places are off limits to me. They will all have preservatives or cook my food along side other foods that I cannot eat. Eating at home is the only way to make sure that what I eat will not make me sick.


----------



## 21437 (Aug 7, 2006)

My triggers are fast foods, greasy anything, unfortunately sugar, and caffiene although some days I crave it and can totally handle it other's I cannot. Never drink more than one cup though. That's just asking for it! Oh and of course really spicy foods and even tomatoe sauce sometimes.


----------



## 16708 (Aug 7, 2006)

I have been up and down with IBS for over 10 years. Just when I think I've nailed my trigger foods, one will set me off. Like for awhile, I was doing no-fat, no dairy, no spicy, all cooked veggies, no fruit (except applesauce and banans). Then one day after a 2 banana breakfast, I was sick. And I stayed sick for 2 weeks regardless of what I ate. Someone had mentioned going on a liquid diet when they have a flare up. I tried that a couple of times too. But then even a drink of water gave me cramps and D. Then the anxiety spiked because I was afraid at that point that I could possibly starve to death and die. THAT is what makes me sick....my fears and anxiety. Here's another example: day before yesterday I ate nothing but a cup of applesauce, some plain rice and a piece of toast right? Did the Citrucel and all that. But I had cramps, pain, gas, bloating, I was in the bathroom 7 times going a wee bit at a time. There was mucous ...lots of it. I was nervous and jittery and in a lousy depressed mood because I was thinking about something going on in my life that is unpleasant. Well, then my husband comes home and wants to play my favorite board game for our family night. By this time I was so hungry and so sick I didn't care if I got sicker. LOL hubby went to DQ for chili dogs and ice cream. And you know what? I ate 2 chili dogs and a large ice cream and my pain subsided. Why? Who knows? Maybe the board game relaxed me. Maybe my trigger foods are healthy foods. I gave up trying to figure it out. If I want to eat out, then I pay the price. If I eat healthy foods, I still pay the price. I've been to about 6 GI's and none of em' know squat about squat. They just tell me to see a shrink, because "IBS is all mental". So I quit seeing GI's. My primary doctor knows more than they do, and that's not saying much. My absolute triggers are as follows: Fried anything (oh my gosh it's a trip to the ER)Pork anything (pork chops, ham, bacon, anything that has to with a pig)Processed lunch meat (even the turkey)Hamburgers (even if I make them at home with lowfat meat)Salad (can't figure out if it's the lettuce or the dressing)Any raw veggiesFresh fruitWhite breadBaked goods (sweets like cookies, cakes, donuts, etc)DAIRY!!! aaaagggghhhhhFoods that are helpful to me are oatmeal, wheat bread, beans of any and every kind. Nope, beans do not give me gas. Oh yeah, I started drinking those BOOST drinks with benefiber just to get a few calories in. They don't make me sick and they stay in my tummy. Again, we are all different. My trigger foods may be different from someone else's because I don't have a gallbladder. Who knows? I wish everyone good luck on their journeys.


----------



## 14872 (Aug 10, 2006)

www....comI live by this website, the information and diet plan is perfect for me! I strongly recommend reading through it all.. I feel like it saved my life!


----------



## 20447 (Aug 1, 2006)

You are right about the diet being responsible.There is a free book athttp://www.fixourfood.comPass it on!


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

I know what you mean. I struggle with the days that I get a flare up for nothing. Just waking up can bring it on. I also have celiac disease though, which I did not mention before. So with that, my choice in diet can kill me. I really hate when I have a bad flare up and cannot eat solid food. I agree that when that happens I feel as though I will starve to death. I have been to the point of my doctor threatening hospitalization due to malnutrition. I was a size 6 then went to a size 0. I try very hard now to stay at a size 5. I am so tired of being sick. So tired of worrying about what I eat, what medications I will need to take on any given day so I have to carry them all with me. This is a nightmare.


----------



## 14737 (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm using the "...org" book and diet. It isn't helping; at least not yet. I'm on my 6th straight week of loose/liquid stools. I have to take a Donnatal and 2 Ultracets every 3.5 to 4 hrs just to manage at work most of the time. I've given up on the allopathic (Western medicine) doctors--they just gave me antibiotics (idiots)!I've just done a month-long candida kill using Threelac. I hope that's worked. I think I've had a tendency to systemic candidiasis all my life.But, my problem is transit time--and absorption. I'm not ABSORBING/digesting what food I AM eating. I know that you'll know how I know this! At this point, I can't even seem to break down a gelatin capsule. I'm losing weight (which won't hurt me) because I just don't want to put anything "down there."I read here that Caltrate might help and I'm certainly going to try it. But, if anyone has words of wisdom to impart, now's the time.Thanks.


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by cf:I'm using the "...org" book and diet. It isn't helping; at least not yet. I'm on my 6th straight week of loose/liquid stools. I have to take a Donnatal and 2 Ultracets every 3.5 to 4 hrs just to manage at work most of the time. I've given up on the allopathic (Western medicine) doctors--they just gave me antibiotics (idiots)!I've just done a month-long candida kill using Threelac. I hope that's worked. I think I've had a tendency to systemic candidiasis all my life.But, my problem is transit time--and absorption. I'm not ABSORBING/digesting what food I AM eating. I know that you'll know how I know this! At this point, I can't even seem to break down a gelatin capsule. I'm losing weight (which won't hurt me) because I just don't want to put anything "down there."I read here that Caltrate might help and I'm certainly going to try it. But, if anyone has words of wisdom to impart, now's the time.Thanks.


All that works for me besides my diet is Lomotil and Celexa.


----------



## 14737 (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks, Sharrell.I've never been "offered" (by a doctor) anything for my IBS but Bentyl and Donnatal. Bentyl did nothing; Donnatal did everything! So, I don't know what Lomotil is, but I'd guess from the name that it slows gut motility. I'll check it out on the net.I've just given up Celexa; it didn't seem to be doing anything. I'm back on Zoloft AND Wellbutrin. Too many drugs!(Hey! I used to live in Victorville! HOT!)


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

> quote:Originally posted by Pixiana:My trigger foods may be different from someone else's because I don't have a gallbladder. Who knows?


Maybe you should give Caltrate a go. It has helped a lot of people w/o a gb.


> quote:Originally posted by cf:I read here that Caltrate might help and I'm certainly going to try it. But, if anyone has words of wisdom to impart, now's the time.


By all means, try the Caltrate. If nothing else, it may well stop your D. I have been successfully treating mine with a flavonoid supplement which seems to affect whatever is causing the D, rather than just blotting it up. I also use a highly absorbant vitamin/mineral combination which was amazingly effective in increasing my energy levels when the IBS was still a problem.Mark


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

There is some excellent diet advise her from experts and IBS.http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...261/m/474108222http://www.ibshealth.com/ibsfoodsinfo.htmThis is new on IBS.IBS -- Review and What's NewPosted 07/26/2006"Serotonin SignalingOf the putative mechanisms underlying the pathophysiology of IBS, the strongest evidence points to the role of serotonin in the GI tract. The effect of serotonergic mechanisms in the manifestation of IBS symptoms has led to development of a new drug class for the treatment of IBS patients: the GI serotonergic agents.Normal GI function relies on a properly functioning brain-gut axis, which involves the coordinated interplay of the GI musculature, the CNS, the autonomic nervous system, and the enteric nervous system (ENS). The ENS contains millions of neurons embedded in the wall of the digestive tract and functions, at least in part, independently of the CNS. The size, complexity, and independent function of the ENS has resulted in application of the terms "the second brain" and "the mini-brain."[81] Impaired function or coordination of any of these systems, or the communication between these systems and the GI musculature, can lead to symptoms of dysmotility and altered sensory perception, which are characteristic of IBS and select other GI motility disorders.[82]The neurotransmitter serotonin (5-hydroxytryptamine [5-HT]) is a predominant signaling molecule in the ENS. Most (90% to 95%) of the body's serotonin is found in the gut, and smaller amounts are found in the brain (about 3%) and in platelets (about 2%).[83] In the GI tract, serotonin facilitates communication between the ENS and its effector systems (muscles, secretory endothelium, endocrine cells, and vasculature of the GI tract), thus playing a key role in normal GI tract functioning.[84] In addition, serotonin plays a role in the communication between the ENS and the CNS.In the gut, serotonin is synthesized by and stored in the enterochromaffin cells, which are located within the mucosa of the intestinal wall. When material passes through the lumen and the mucosa is stimulated, enterochromaffin cells release serotonin, which then binds to its receptors (primarily 5-HT1P receptors) on intrinsic primary afferent neurons, initiating peristalsis and secretion. Serotonin also binds to 5-HT4 receptors on interneurons, which augments the transmission of signals to motor neurons, resulting in enhanced peristaltic activity. In transgenic mice lacking 5-HT4 receptors, colonic motility is abnormally slow, confirming the role of these receptors in facilitating normal colonic motility.[85] By binding to 5-HT3 receptors on efferent sensory innervations coming from the vagus and the spinal nerves, serotonin mediates signaling between the ENS and the CNS and, thus, modulates pain perception.To regulate the signaling process, excess serotonin must be removed; this is accomplished by the SERT molecule expressed by intestinal epithelial cells.[86] Human studies have shown that defects in serotonin signaling contribute to the pathophysiology of IBS and, potentially, other GI motility disorders. In a recent study by Coates and colleagues,[87] biopsy specimens from patients with IBS showed significantly lower mucosal serotonin concentrations than those from healthy controls, potentially the result of lower mRNA levels for tryptophan hydroxylase (the rate-limiting enzyme in serotonin synthesis), which were also significantly lower in patients with inflammatory bowel disease.[87] There was no significant difference in the number of enterochromaffin cells or in the capacity of these cells to release serotonin under stimulated conditions. In another study, higher serotonin levels were observed in mucosal biopsy samples from patients with IBS with constipation (IBS-C) than in patients with IBS-D or in healthy volunteers.[88]Serotonin levels may also be affected by altering the amount or function of SERT. The study by Coates and colleagues[87] showed a significant decrease in the level of SERT mRNA and SERT protein expressed in the intestinal epithelial cells of IBS patients compared with that of healthy volunteers. In another study,[89] SERT expression and binding capacity in platelets were decreased in women with IBS-D compared with expression and binding capacity in healthy controls. Furthermore, Chen and colleagues[90] showed that mice with a SERT gene deletion had altered colonic motility. It is interesting to note that the mice thrived in laboratory housing conditions, indicating that other transporters could compensate for the lack of SERT. Additional studies have focused on SERT polymorphisms. Yeo and colleagues[91] showed an association between patients with IBS-D and the homozygous short polymorphism of the SERT gene promoter. This mutation results in lower levels of SERT gene transcription and reduced amounts of SERT protein available for reuptake of serotonin. In addition, Camilleri and colleagues[92] showed a possible link between the long promoter polymorphism and patient response to therapy.Thus, a substantially large body of work shows that normal gut physiology is predicated on the interplay between the GI musculature and the ENS, autonomic nervous system, and CNS. One of the central mediators of this complex interplay is the neurotransmitter serotonin. Impairment or imbalance in serotonergic signaling, which can affect GI motility, secretion, and visceral sensitivity, may be affected by defects or deficiencies in serotonin production, specific serotonin receptors, or proteins such as SERT. These changes can manifest in symptoms associated with IBS, including abdominal pain, altered bowel habits (constipation, diarrhea, or alternation between these 2 states), and bloating."http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/532089_print


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by cf:Thanks, Sharrell.I've never been "offered" (by a doctor) anything for my IBS but Bentyl and Donnatal. Bentyl did nothing; Donnatal did everything! So, I don't know what Lomotil is, but I'd guess from the name that it slows gut motility. I'll check it out on the net.I've just given up Celexa; it didn't seem to be doing anything. I'm back on Zoloft AND Wellbutrin. Too many drugs!(Hey! I used to live in Victorville! HOT!)


I have had to take Celexa for a year now and it really has made a difference. I had a terrible time this week because I stopped it. I was having withdrawl symptoms and IBS full force. I started back on it and it took a week to get back to normal. I was in so much pain that I cannot even tell you. My Lomotil stops the pain and stops D. That is why I take it instead of the others. I also go through periods of C so I have Zelnorm. I agree, toooo many meds. I get so tired of this. I am happy now to only be taking on average 5 a day which is quite an improvement from 9. ( I do not know how long it has been for you since you were in VV but I was raised in Phelan and I cannot even recognize anything anymore. Too many houses, people, businesses, it is insane)


----------



## TexasMom (May 27, 2006)

Hi Sharell! I am a dietitian and I work daily with IBS patients. We identify which foods are triggering symptoms by administering a blood test for 150 different foods/chemicals/spices. Once we know that, we can customize a diet for you that eliminates those foods. Symptoms disappear or are greatly reduced. If you want to learn more, you can go to the website at www.nowleap.com or you can email me at ibsdietitian###gmail.com Insurance covers a portion of the test many times. We could check that out for you if you want.


----------



## 18317 (Jun 27, 2006)

I AM FAIRLY NEW TO THIS BUT I HAVE FOUND THATI react to the act of eating a meal...especially if I go out to eat...I get so afraid that I will have to go the whole time I am out that it kind of loses its fun, also the change in temperature...seems as long as I am in a cool enviroment I am the best...I am not sure if I am doing this replying rightNancy B


----------



## 17574 (Jun 29, 2006)

Sharell, I can eat fatty and fried foods, but absolutely no dairy of any kind. I do not tolerate any whole grains either. Perservatives do not bother me. As a matter of fact, I tell people that if the food is considered healthy I usually can't eat it. You know things like salads etc. I also cannot eat olive oil, gravies, or things with honey in them. But sometimes depending on whats going on in your system, on with your anxiety level just eating period will churn things up. Des


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by TexasMom:Hi Sharell! I am a dietitian and I work daily with IBS patients. We identify which foods are triggering symptoms by administering a blood test for 150 different foods/chemicals/spices. Once we know that, we can customize a diet for you that eliminates those foods. Symptoms disappear or are greatly reduced. If you want to learn more, you can go to the website at www.nowleap.com or you can email me at ibsdietitian###gmail.com Insurance covers a portion of the test many times. We could check that out for you if you want.


I appreciate that but the diet that I am on is the only one I can eat with my IBS and Celiac.


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by desperate:Sharell, I can eat fatty and fried foods, but absolutely no dairy of any kind. I do not tolerate any whole grains either. Perservatives do not bother me. As a matter of fact, I tell people that if the food is considered healthy I usually can't eat it. You know things like salads etc. I also cannot eat olive oil, gravies, or things with honey in them. But sometimes depending on whats going on in your system, on with your anxiety level just eating period will churn things up. Des


I know what you mean, I cannot eat raw vegies, I cannot eat gravies, whole grains are a definate no no, fatty fried food is out, I can eat dairy only in small portions or I will get sick, other things as well. I have never eaten honey so I am not sure about it. Then when there is stress, or for no reason at all I will be in a bad attack and end up on liquid diet unable to eat any solids. That is what is so crazy about this. From one day to the next, you do not know what will happen. What works for me or is a trigger for me may be different than someone else because I have IBS, Celiac, Ulcers and GERD so some foods will make me sick and others can actually kill me. I just hope that you can find what works for you. It is a terrible process.


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by NANCY BELLANGER:I AM FAIRLY NEW TO THIS BUT I HAVE FOUND THATI react to the act of eating a meal...especially if I go out to eat...I get so afraid that I will have to go the whole time I am out that it kind of loses its fun, also the change in temperature...seems as long as I am in a cool enviroment I am the best...I am not sure if I am doing this replying rightNancy B


You will find on this board that a lot of folks are the same way. Luckily I am only that way every few months or so. I have to switch to a liquid diet and increase my meds when that happens to stop the attack. It usually is when I am under stress though. I get sick when I am in the heat too. I lived in La Quinta (near Palm Springs) before this and had to sell my house. It gets to 120 in the summer and I cannot take it. Anything above 85 and and I am in trouble. As for going out, I usually will not eat. I eat after. Then there are times that I will order a bowl of cereal or soup and bring my Lomotil just in case.


----------



## 13777 (Sep 5, 2006)

Is this thread still alive? Someone please help. I have so many trigger foods, but even if I keep away I still get symptoms. If I do eat a trigger food, I pay for it! usually 24-48 hours later. I can't eat red meat or chicken and absolutely no dairy! This is ruining my life. Does anyone share the same experience?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sometimes it isn't which food you ate.Eating in everyone causes the colon to be more active.If almost everything makes you sick then it usually isn't what you ate, but that you ate that is the problem.When my symptoms were bad I had post-eating symptoms every single meal no matter what it was, every meal was a bad as every other meal, so I just ate what I needed to eat to be healthy and worked to control the body overreacting to the "I ate" message.Often taking medication for the symptoms before a meal helps a lot with this. You want the antispasmodics, or imodium or whatever works for you for what symptoms you have in place before you trigger the symptoms. Like taking allergy pills before you go to the house with the cats in them because it is easier to prevent the attack with the meds than play catch up after it starts.K.


----------

